# Do You Drink Non Fat Milk?



## Lon (Nov 18, 2016)

I mistakenly bought a quart and just threw it down the drain. Yuck--- water tastes better than that crap. Even the 2% tastes horrible to me.


----------



## nvtribefan (Nov 18, 2016)

I drink only nonfat milk, and have for at least 30 years.


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Nov 18, 2016)

We drink soymilk, almond milk or cashew milk. I use 2% cow milk for making kefir.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 18, 2016)

We haven't drank any milk since we were children.  I buy 2% sometimes to make chocolate eggcreams, Hershey syrup, small amount of 2% milk, stirred rapidly with plain carbonated seltzer water.  On cereal we use rice or almond milk, unsweetened.


----------



## deesierra (Nov 18, 2016)

Never could take the taste of non-fat. I can't get through a day without at least one big glass of milk, usually with breakfast. Got to have the high-octane stuff or nothing.


----------



## Buckeye (Nov 18, 2016)

It's an acquired taste - but that's all I drink now.  There's a brand called "fairlife" that I get here on the Island, that is much better than the others.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 18, 2016)

Unsweetened vanilla almond milk.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 18, 2016)

I haven't drank Milk in many years because I am lactose intolerant.  But I can eat cheese with no problem.  I drink unsweetened Soymilk in my coffee and straight up sometimes, too.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 18, 2016)

We drink one percent but I cook with whole milk. Funny how after all these years they decided to call skim milk,non fat. I guess it sounds better just like dried plums sounds better then prunes.


----------



## jujube (Nov 18, 2016)

I don't drink much  milk....maybe a half cup a day on my cereal and the occasional binge but when I DO drink milk, you can bet it's going to be the fully-loaded stuff.  

My mom grew up on a farm and she said they used to call the milk after the fat was removed "blue john".  It wasn't considered good for anything except pouring into the pigs' mash.  

Anybody remember when the milk was delivered to your front porch early in the morning and if you didn't bring it in promptly in very cold temperatures, the fat would pop off the paper cap on the bottle and rise up in a frozen column of fat?  

When we'd go to my grandmother's, she'd give us half-and-half to put on our cereal or oatmeal.  It's a wonder we don't all weight 500 pounds....that woman's religion was FEEDING us really, really good stuff.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 19, 2016)

Lon said:


> I mistakenly bought a quart and just threw it down the drain. Yuck--- water tastes better than that crap. Even the 2% tastes horrible to me.



...


----------



## WheatenLover (Nov 19, 2016)

I buy 1% for my husband and the kids. I add heavy cream to it for cooking so it becomes whole milk, but only when I'm cooking a holiday meal.

My husband drinks at least 1.5 quarts of milk every day, and he needs to lose 30 lbs. He was glad when I bumped him from skim to 1%. But when he buys the milk, he gets 2% because he is convinced we would all flip our lids if he bought whole milk. He's wrong, but I don't tell him that.

I drink a couple of cups of real cocoa every week during winter. Otherwise, I doubt I consume more than a quart of milk per year. I prefer milk with chocolate-laden homemade foods, which I rarely eat.


----------



## Falcon (Nov 19, 2016)

I use regular milk.  Can't STAND that thinned out crap.

I use it on cereal and in my coffee.  I like a cold glass of milk with Ovaltine stirred in.


----------



## Carla (Nov 19, 2016)

When I was able to drink milk, I drank 1%. It does take getting used to in the beginning, but started with 2% and then to one. Skim milk is too watery, have to agree with you Lon.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 19, 2016)

If you need to drink skim milk and have trouble adjusting look for skim rich fat free milk.  It is skim milk with an additive called carregeenan and a cellulose gel thickener that gives the milk a creamier mouth feel similar to 2% milk.  Like many things it involves a trade off less fat vs more additives.  Skim rich is a process not a brand so you may need to read a few labels to find it in your area.  If you live in Wegman's country they have it.


----------



## anodyne (Nov 19, 2016)

jujube said:


> I don't drink much  milk....maybe a half cup a day on my cereal and the occasional binge but when I DO drink milk, you can bet it's going to be the fully-loaded stuff.
> 
> My mom grew up on a farm and she said they used to call the milk after the fat was removed "blue john".  It wasn't considered good for anything except pouring into the pigs' mash.
> 
> ...



My Grandfather was a dairyman, and my family lived in the farm's guesthouse until I was 6. Our milk was homogenized in the barn right after milking, but no fat was removed. My Mom used to set out a container of fresh milk and make butter with the cream that rose to the top, and we made ice-cream with fresh milk - no cream removed. Mom liked to pour cream on my oatmeal, but I preferred plain milk. My favorite chore was hiking out to the milk barn every morning to fill our pitcher.

After we moved to the city, we had our milk delivered by the same company that bought milk from Grandpa's dairy. It was interesting (as a kid) to learn how that worked. And yes, I remember a few cap explosions, but our weather was mostly mild.

Anyway, we had eggs and bacon most breakfasts, grilled (=panfried) cheese sandwiches most lunches, meat and potatoes for dinner, and whole milk with every meal. And breakfast always included buttered toast, and with dinner you had buttered bread or a roll. But none of us is grossly overweight, nor do cholesterol or cardiac problems run through the family. Or cancer, for that matter. But then very little was added to our food in processing and packaging...sometimes water to retain moisture, or salt as a preservative. I remember Mom soaking some meats and other products to leech out the added salt before cooking.

I'm afraid that if you tried to leech out the additives in processed food today, that food would basically dissolve, reduced to a slimy glob.


----------

